

Hacker Form: A DSL to save time writing HTML forms - juanpastas
http://github.com/juanpastas/hacker_form/

======
juanpastas
Hi,

This is my first submission to HN. I want to share my project with you and see
how can I improve it.

What I want to achieve is a DSL to build landing pages integrating several
components. My idea is to build an alternative to drag and drop page builders
for people who is more comfortable with the keyboard.

This is the first component I have coded. It's about writing plain text and
getting a HTML form.

